# A Photo.



## Australis (Aug 28, 2012)

...


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 28, 2012)

Big snake.


----------



## animal805 (Aug 28, 2012)

Dont reckon I would ever get that close to something that big, without *****ting my wetsuit anyway


----------

